# Beamshots of 24 lights both LED and Incans, + Eagle WA1111, Thunder, Maglite WA1111



## cernobila (Aug 30, 2007)

Decided to have a go at some beamshots. Exposure is 6 seconds at f4 on manual all the same exposure. Distance to glass door/window is about 6 m and another 6 m to brush fence outside.




WE LED Tailcap



Amilite T5 1x CR123



Fenix L2DCE 2x AA



WE Defender II Cree HO 1x 18650



Electrolumens DeCree 1x 18650



Fenix L2DR100 2x AA



Dereelight CL1H Q2 1x 18650



Lumacraft D-Mini 1x 18650



SF E1E EO-E1R 1x RCR123



SF G2 WE 6 2x CR123



SF E2E EO-E2R 2x RCR123



SF G2 WE 3.7 1x 17670



Streamlight Scorpion TL3 2x RCR123



Mini-Maglite TL3 2x 14500



WE Sniper EO-4 1x 18650



WE Raider HO-9 2x 18500



WE Sniper EO-9 2x 18650



Leefbody P91 2x 18650



Tigerlight 8" Gen 4 275 lumen



WE Rattlesnake EO-9L 2x 18650



WE Rattlesnake EO-13 3x 18650

Furniture was rearranged a little



WE Eagle WA1111 2x 18650



WE Thunder 2x 18650



Maglite WA1111 2x C Li-ion



Some of the 2x cell lights; Maglite 2x C with WA1111, WE Thunder, WE Eagle with WA1111, WE Rattlesnake with EO-9L, WE Sniper with EO-9 and Leefbody with P91.


----------



## Jauno (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots both LED and Incans*

Thanks for these :thumbsup:


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 13 different lights both LED and Incans*

Quite excellent. Those shots give a good feel for the relative beam patterns and brightness differences between the various lights. Thanks for taking the time to shoot those and then share them with us.


----------



## KeeperSD (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 13 different lights both LED and Incans*

Great work and shots, very nice work. I like the way the shots include indoor and then outdoor work too by having the glass doors as a backdrop. How does the P91 go on the 18650's?


----------



## Grubbster (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 13 different lights both LED and Incans*

Thanks, I know that took a lot of work. Very nice.


----------



## cernobila (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 13 different lights both LED and Incans*



KeeperSD said:


> Great work and shots, very nice work. I like the way the shots include indoor and then outdoor work too by having the glass doors as a backdrop. How does the P91 go on the 18650's?



The P91 gives a very pleasing beam, combining it with the Leefbody and 2x 18650 cells makes this an excellent combination. "mdocod's" data shows; SF P91, 20W, 360 - 215 lumens, 43 minutes.......and yes, its oval in shape.

Just showed my wife what has kept me up late last night and she actually had a close look at the beamshots and decided that she liked the Electrolumens DeCree the most from the LED's and the EO-9 the most from the incans....there you go.....


----------



## WadeF (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 13 different lights both LED and Incans*

Thanks for the beam shots! The D-Mini is pretty impressive. I might have to pick one up if they offer it with a Q5 or better.  Did you have OP or Smooth in the Dereelight?


----------



## cernobila (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 13 different lights both LED and Incans*



WadeF said:


> Thanks for the beam shots! The D-Mini is pretty impressive. I might have to pick one up if they offer it with a Q5 or better.  Did you have OP or Smooth in the Dereelight?



OP in both, the D-Mini (original Cree) and the Dereelight (Cree Q2 version)


----------



## Jauno (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 17 different lights both LED and Incans*

Cernobila, do you have any 6v xenon, like Surefire G2 or so? It would be nice to see how they compare to their worst nightmares...Cree :naughty:


----------



## KeeperSD (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 17 different lights both LED and Incans*

The EO4 and the G2 with the 3.7V WE LA are close enough for a comparison since they are a 3.7V LA and he is running all his LEDs on the same voltage. Personally i will never use a 6V LA anyway, not with the running costs 

I only just saw the added lights, nice collection you have just quietly. You mention your wife's favourite light, how about yours? 

Just in relation to the photos what was the white balance set on?

EDIT: just looking at the pictures and keeping in mind the previous post, i think the EO4 compares quite nicely to the higher powered LEDs. Looks like the EO4 is a thrower? Similar to all the LF LA?


----------



## cernobila (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 17 different lights both LED and Incans*



KeeperSD said:


> The EO4 and the G2 with the 3.7V WE LA are close enough for a comparison since they are a 3.7V LA and he is running all his LEDs on the same voltage. Personally i will never use a 6V LA anyway, not with the running costs
> 
> I only just saw the added lights, nice collection you have just quietly. You mention your wife's favourite light, how about yours?
> 
> ...



I have a WE 6V lamp somewhere, it came with the Sniper light. I will do a sample photo of it in the G2 tonight......I must say that in the LED's the DeCree is on the top of my list because of the wide spill, and in the incans, I would say the whole series of EO lamps from the 4 to the 13.....I left my camera white balance on auto, I never touch it.....Yes the EO-4 and I would say most of the EO series are designed more for throw than flood.....


----------



## cernobila (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 18 different lights both LED and Incans (updated)*

OK, just did the SF G2 WE 6V 2x CR123 combination and placed it amongst the others. I tried to rearrange them in order of centre brightness for easier comparison. I don’t have the SF P60 lamp.....


----------



## nuggett (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 18 different lights both LED and Incans (updated)*

Very useful shots. Thanks.


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 18 different lights both LED and Incans (updated)*

Excellent shots. Nice overview of the various lights.


----------



## mdocod (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 18 different lights both LED and Incans (updated)*

great work. You have quite the impressive collection there.


----------



## woodrow (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 18 different lights both LED and Incans (updated)*

Thanks for ALL those different shots. P91 on 2x 18650's looks like a nice combo. Wish I would have had that when I use to feed mine all those 123a's every week. Thanks again for your hard work.


----------



## Oddjob (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 18 different lights both LED and Incans (updated)*

Nice work! Thanks.


----------



## phosphor (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 18 different lights both LED and Incans (updated)*

Thank you cernobila....VERY useful comparisons. What strikes me at first glance is the 2AA Fenix. Boy, have they taken the common and ubiquitous AA power source and given it an entirely new dimension ! It's an impressive display considering the emitter is being driven by just two AA batteries. 

- regards


----------



## DUQ (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 18 different lights both LED and Incans (updated)*



cernobila said:


> WE Rattlesnake EO-13 3x 18650



:rock: Oh ya :rock:


----------



## cernobila (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 19 different lights both LED and Incans (updated)*

Just received the new Fenix L2D R100 light. Added it to the line-up for comparison........


----------



## WadeF (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 19 different lights both LED and Incans (updated)*

It would be interesting to see the D-mini and the Dereelight both with smooth reflectors if you ever have a chance.


----------



## cernobila (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 19 different lights both LED and Incans (updated)*



WadeF said:


> It would be interesting to see the D-mini and the Dereelight both with smooth reflectors if you ever have a chance.



Sorry people, I dont have the smooth reflectors for these lights......


----------



## cernobila (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 20 different lights both LED and Incans (Fenix L2D R100 included)*

Also added a picture of the WE LED tailcap for those that want to know its performance in combination with lamps like the HO-9 and EO-9. This tailcap is actually quite useful and easy on the users night sight and has extremely long run time......


----------



## KeeperSD (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 20 lights both LED and Incans including WE LED tailcap & Fenix L2D R*

Hey cernobila
Wondering if you have a HO4 to add to the collection. I have a suspicion that mine might have a problem. I have never been a big fan of the LA since i got it, never seemed to put out enough light, far to yellow for my liking (and I am an incan fan). 

I have recently changed the LA in my Sniper to a Cree (smooth WE 130 lumen, what a great little drop in) and playing around with different LA's including the 6V and the 6V seems much whiter and brighter than the 3.7V.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 20 lights both LED and Incans including WE LED tailcap & Fenix L2D R*

Nice Shots, and Lights! Thanks.


----------



## vic2367 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 20 lights both LED and Incans including WE LED tailcap & Fenix L2D R*

Excellent photos, excellent beam shots,,


----------



## BUZ (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 20 lights both LED and Incans including WE LED tailcap & Fenix L2D R*

So is there a noticeable difference between the L2D CE and the L2D rebel???

Also can you tell me if the rebel version gets any hotter than the cree?

thanks!


----------



## cernobila (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 20 lights both LED and Incans including WE LED tailcap & Fenix L2D R*



BUZ said:


> So is there a noticeable difference between the L2D CE and the L2D rebel???
> 
> Also can you tell me if the rebel version gets any hotter than the cree?
> 
> thanks!



It is brighter and also gives wider coverage as per pictures. I don't use my lights much longer than three or four minutes at the most, it feels warm but nothing to write home about, I don't consider this an issue at all. (the difference between the two is negligible)


----------



## cernobila (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 21 lights both LED and Incans, added EO-9L*

Just added WE Rattlesnake with D36 EO-9L and 2x 18650 cells.


----------



## 2low (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 18 different lights both LED and Incans (updated)*

+1 for Rattlesnake 3X18650 ....WOW very impressive! Thanks for the shots!


----------



## uh1c (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 21 lights both LED and Incans, added EO-9L*

OMG! :kewlpics:
This is a great service you have performed for the community. Your pictures are 1000 answers to 1000 questions. It is much appreciated!:bow:


----------



## cernobila (Dec 20, 2007)

*Beamshots of 23 lights both LED and Incans, + Eagle WA1111 and Thunder*

Added two new lights, WE Eagle with customized lamp, WA1111 run by 2x 18650......and a normal WE Thunder 3x LED head run by 2x 18650. They are getting quite bright now.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 21 lights both LED and Incans, added EO-9L*

Wow, there were so many beam shots I was going crazy with anticipation to see the Eagle mod! That’s a lot of light from an Eagle, nice job! Boy, I’m really liking the Thunder/Storm flashlights, that’s a giant wall of light in your living room! What bin emitter is in your Thunder P4 or Q2?


----------



## cernobila (Dec 20, 2007)

*Beamshots of 23 lights both LED and Incans, + Eagle WA1111 and Thunder*



[email protected] said:


> Wow, there were so many beam shots I was going crazy with anticipation to see the Eagle mod! That’s a lot of light from an Eagle, nice job! Boy, I’m really liking the Thunder/Storm flashlights, that’s a giant wall of light in your living room! What bin emitter is in your Thunder P4 or Q2?



Mike, not sure about the emitter, got the light about three weeks ago from Glen at Quarterflash here in Oz.....will have to ask him.


----------



## KeeperSD (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 21 lights both LED and Incans, added EO-9L*

Nice new pics, they are the first beam shots of the Thunder that i can remember and i must say it certainly looks impressive. Looks like the EO13 still has the best hotspot and throw though? 

The eagle is a nice wall of light, very bright indeed with a ton of spill. Have you posted any pictures of the mod anywhere?


----------



## cernobila (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Beamshots of 21 lights both LED and Incans, added EO-9L*



KeeperSD said:


> Nice new pics, they are the first beam shots of the Thunder that i can remember and i must say it certainly looks impressive. Looks like the EO13 still has the best hotspot and throw though?
> 
> The eagle is a nice wall of light, very bright indeed with a ton of spill. Have you posted any pictures of the mod anywhere?



You are right, the WA1111 looks about the same as the P91 in the centre but of course a lot more light, the EO-13 has more throw for sure, but the Eagle has the most wall of light that I have now by far.......this is the only thread with these beam shots.......and yes the Thunder has impressed me once I saw it on my computer.


----------



## cernobila (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Beamshots of 23 lights both LED and Incans, + Eagle WA1111 and Thunder*

Just added the Maglite with WA1111 run by 2x C Li-ion's, clearly the best thrower......


----------



## Miciobigio (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Beamshots of 23 lights both LED and Incans, + Eagle WA1111 and Thunder*

Thanks for your hard work on those pics ! They are very usefull :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Beamshots of 23 lights both LED and Incans, + Eagle WA1111 and Thunder*

Thanks for the work!


----------



## Wattnot (Feb 15, 2008)

My favorites are the Thunder and the modded Eagle. Could you post a recipe for the Eagle 2x18650 w/WA1111 ? 

Which stock model do you start with?

What socket is in there? 

A place to buy the socket and lamps?

From the pic it looks like there's an extension on it? If so, who makes it?

Is it still focus-able and if so, how well does that work?

Thanks and great work on the beamshots and keeping the thread fresh with more and more of them!

Oh, and one last question . . . which Thunder is depicted? The Q5 700 lumen or the 570 lumen?


----------



## cernobila (Feb 15, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> My favorites are the Thunder and the modded Eagle. Could you post a recipe for the Eagle 2x18650 w/WA1111 ?
> 
> Which stock model do you start with?
> 
> ...



......most questions answered in this thread.....https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/183607

The reflector on this light is designed for flood, it has some adjustment, same as the original set-up but you will not get "spot" at all......and the Thunder is the original 570 lumen version.


----------



## Wattnot (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes, I love that wall of light. I have a thrower so I'm good there. 

From the pic it appears that the Eagle and the Thunder tied with only color being different. Indoors and outdoors would you say they are that close or did something get skewed in the pictures?


----------



## jbviau (Feb 15, 2008)

I didn't realize that the P91 beats an EO-9, as it seems to in the pics. Very nice work! Enjoyed all of it and learned a few things.


----------



## J!m (Feb 15, 2008)

As a photographer as well as an ad-hoc scientist and inventor, looking at these (great!) shots, I've had an idea...

Perhaps we should come up with a 'standard' method for recording beam shots; something like this perhaps:

Lens Focal length fixed
Aperture fixed
Shutter speed fixed
ISO fixed
White balance fixed (use open sunlight only for example)
Camera position (lens directly above light, or directly to the side...)

And then...

"Target" fixed as follows:
Color (possibly 25-50% gray)
Size (4 foot [1.22m] square)
Distance from light source to target
Angle of light relative to target (perpendicular would be easiest)

Once these things are fixed, anyone with any light, stock or modded, can then crate this set-up, and all the photos can be in one (sticky) thread and added to (as long as the original format is adhered to) so every light is a 100% comparison to the other lights in the library.

Yes, it Will take some work to sort it all out at first, but those with large collections, as well as those who want to have large collections can benefit from this archive of beam shots. I will help out in any way I can, but I only have a few Mag lites (with and without LED drop-ins), a G2 (with 120L drop-in) and an A2 on the way.

What do we all think?


----------



## cernobila (Feb 15, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> Yes, I love that wall of light. I have a thrower so I'm good there.
> 
> From the pic it appears that the Eagle and the Thunder tied with only color being different. Indoors and outdoors would you say they are that close or did something get skewed in the pictures?



Yes, they are close in brightness but the WA1111/Eagle is more comfortable on the eye when I walk around the garden at night. As a flooder it is very effective but if you are not into modding your lights it is simpler in getting the 2x 18650 Thunder or the 3x 18650 Storm, especially now that you can get these lights with the new Q5 LED's inside giving about 700 lumens.


----------



## Metatron (Aug 5, 2008)

are my eyes deceiving me?

the eagle rocks, whats the lumen count there mate?


----------



## cernobila (Aug 5, 2008)

Metatron said:


> are my eyes deceiving me?
> 
> the eagle rocks, whats the lumen count there mate?



That one is an Eagle with 168/18650 extension tube (2x 18650) and a custom fitted WA1111 bulb in it. It is a wall of light with that reflector, not sure of the lumens though.


----------



## Nite (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of 18 different lights both LED and Incans (updated)*



mdocod said:


> great work. You have quite the impressive collection there.



I agree with MD

and

thanks that is very helpful


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Beamshots of 18 different lights both LED and Incans (updated)*

Thanks for all the beamshots, much appreciated!


----------



## aussiebob (Jan 20, 2009)

:thanks: For the :kewlpics: 

Helps take some of the guess work out of deciding on new lights.
Much appreciated

:goodjob:​


----------



## xeonsaga88 (Jul 10, 2009)

WA1111 with 2x18650 is really impressive:devil:


----------

